# Banshee Gauge Pod



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

I love this pod and on sale too gotta have 1!!! Does anyone have one of these and if so what brand and type of gauges did you install? What was the difficulty of installation and wiring? I heard some are plug and play with connector on top of radio, is this true? Any help greatly appreciated and happy turkey day to all!!!!! :cheers


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Mine is on the way. Have 2 Areoforce Gauges going in.


----------

